# OI girls chatter part 4



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy chatting

love Kiz  xx


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

I am starting with clomid, pregnyl and crinone soon. I am hoping to find someone to chat to here. 

I am excited but a bit anxious about the pregnyl, it seems a bit involved mixing it and the different syringes and snapping glass bottles etc.
I read the crinone is totally and utterly disgusting too, I suppose i will find out soon enough, not that I mind, I am sure it will all be worth it. 

Is there any experts on here with advice, or any newbies like me looking for company?


----------



## Bethlehem (Dec 2, 2013)

Drinking loads of water seems to be the best advice re:the clomid. I must try harder!


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Ladies

I'm starting my second cycle of OI with TSI tomorrow. Day 5,7 and 9 I inject with Gonal F 112.5, Day 11 I go to the clinic for a scan and as long as I have good size follies and thick lining I take a shot of Ovitrelle that day.  My dr have given me 3-4 cycles of this before moving onto IVF, praying it works this time.  Hate starting the injections again, but feeling hopeful, time to stay happy and positive!

How are all you ladies getting on, anyone starting a new cycle this week?


----------



## Mozzy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hiya everyone 

'im on my second cycle of clomid currently on day 11. 

lets hope we all get our BFP's soon!

xxx


----------



## hollywood130 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Mozzy, I'm on Ovulation Induction, similar to chlomid but a little bit stronger, I'm on CD19, 8dpo and due to test on 17th of June, praying I get that for, during my last 2 cycles I didn't AF arrived before test day! Hope the chlomid is treating you ok! Good luck


----------



## Mozzy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hiya Hollywood 

i've had my cycle cancelled this month due to my thyroid! the stupid thing!! so i'm just trying naturally this month. How was your test i really hope you got a BFP!!
wishing you all the best with your cycle!

xxx


----------



## GBissell (May 10, 2014)

Hi ladies 

I'm in day 24 clomid cycle of 100mg and my day 21 bloods came back at 4 which of course is very low! Now waiting for AF to start next round at 150mg has anyone had any luck with 150mg when 100mg didn't work! Does anyone also know if there is anything stronger they can give of clomid doesn't work? Xx


----------

